# bionic overclock/underclock



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

is there an app for that yet cause set cpu, and droid overclock are pretty lame with it i cant do alot with it any other ideas?


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

Not trying to be an a-hole but there is already a thread pertaining to this...on my phone its on the second page of this forum ...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

didnt see it or i wouldnt have posted...


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

No problem! Its titled "anyone trying to overclock the bionic".

Like i said im not trying to be a jerk, sorry if i sound that way

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

